# Hey, I'm New, From Minnesota...meet my horse!



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey whats up Im knew  

I'd like you all to meet Imperious.

Name: Imperious/Imp/Impy
Age: 10
Sex: Gelding 
Breed: Fresian/Arab
Discipline: Dressage



















































































:wink: :wink:


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome! Imperious sure is a good looking boy!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting. Wow, he's stunning.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

what a lovely horse 

welcome to the forum


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OOOO goody... another grey lover! Welcome to the forum! What a handsome fellow you have!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice Arab. Welcome to the forum


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you :wink:


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I am totally in love with Imperious! What a gorgeous horse. I have an Arabian gelding that looks sort of like that...but wow...I'm amazed.

A Big Hello from Montana! I was born in Minnesota, which is kinda cool.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Sweet!
Yeah, but believe me he has the moment of a fresian, the attitude of an arab.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

ImperiousImpression said:


> Sweet!
> Yeah, but believe me he has the moment of a fresian, the attitude of an arab.


haha, All Arabs have an attitude...


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

True, True :lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the board! Let me say that I am SUPER jealous, Impy is a beautiful horse!

What part of MN are you from? Im from SE MN.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

I live in the middle. An hour and half from St. Paul/Minneapolis.


----------

